# Can too much protein cause skin issues



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

My 10 mo old Rocco has been on a raw diet in some form since we got him at 3 mos old. I stated with kibble/raw combo and eventually moved him to a 100% prey model diet. He has been suffering with skin issues since day one (scratching, red bumps, hair loss around eyes, etc). He has been to the vet countless times. We treated him with Revolution, had scrapings done etc.

Enter little Sonny at 8 weeks old. Started him on kible with some raw and transitioned him to a 100% prey model diet by 12 weeks of age. Now the same itching red bumps, etc start with Sonny. 

We have rotated proteins so I don't think it is a food allergy, but I am thinking that they just might be sensitive to 100% raw. I have tried some pre-made with veggies, but they really just like a plain ol prey model (muscle meat, tripe, bone, and organ). We are currently feeding My Pet Carnivore Beef Super mix and Majestic Beef. We have tried everything ( Omegas, probiotics, herbs, etc). I find it hard to believe that we have 2 dogs (different breeders) with the exact same symptoms. Also had Rocco to the dermatologist and $400 bucks later she said she couldn't find mites and felt it could be environmental. She suggested that we run the panel at another $800 which I am not going to do.

I know it's not yeast or fungal. I am looking for some insight on the protein issue. I am seriously considering putting them on Fromm or another high end kibble and see what happens.

Thoughts?

Mike


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Kibble typically has more protein per serving as compared to raw.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

we never fed raw, but when we first got our pups the breeder was feeding iams, we had a problem with skin allergy plus they didnt seem to get too exceited about the iams either. so we switched back to purina which we had always fed our other dogs, it cleared up never had a problem since. and they never seem to tire of it!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Mike

I implore you to go to an integrative vet. Truly the post is generic and almost sounds as though that (protien/raw) HAS to be the problem. 
Were both dogs treated by the same vet for the puppy protocol vaccinations? What was given, and was it the 5 in 1 shot? were rabies doen at same time or away from (like weeks away!!!) 

other than food - what else can you say about the two as similars. Do both itch same time of year, any other symptoms with that - runny eyes, ears caulked/scratching, lesions, what/where do they itch most - same?...are symptoms identical in both?

You did revolution on both re: possible mange (makes sense), anything else w/that in both?

Possible that they could be suffering from die-off (toxin overload or herxing) from mange or other?

Do you live near factories? So many variables.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

> I implore you to go to an integrative vet. Truly the post is generic and almost sounds as though that (protien/raw) HAS to be the problem.
> Were both dogs treated by the same vet for the puppy protocol vaccinations? What was given, and was it the 5 in 1 shot? were rabies doen at same time or away from (like weeks away!!!)
> 
> other than food - what else can you say about the two as similars. Do both itch same time of year, any other symptoms with that - runny eyes, ears caulked/scratching, lesions, what/where do they itch most - same?...are symptoms identical in both?
> ...


We are seeing a holistic vet. We have eliminated yeast, fungus etc. The symptoms are identical although the 10 mo old seems to be worse that the 4 1/2 mo old. We live in a suburban/semi rural area...no factories. Regarding vaccs.....I am not sure if the vet used combine or separate vaccs. Rabies vaccs were not given at the same time. The only thing that is common right now is the food and since I have a hard time believing that both dogs (different breeders) have the exact same symptoms...and it is allergy related. I picked up some Addiction Kangaroo Feast dehydrated and mixed it with some kibble formulated by a master herbal friend of mine. His brand is Pioneer. I will continue to feed raw but not full prey model and see if it makes any difference. These guys also get high end probiotics, green tripe, fish oil, Vit E, etc.

Mike


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps it's not the protien per say, but what the protien source is eating.

I posted a thread about this...from dogs naturally

Dogs Naturally Magazine Aflatoxin Corn Given the Ok by FDA and USDA

Also, could try a d-zyme - pancreatin to break down the protiens better...if sensitive to all meat and bone diet, then maybe pancreas is to blame.

and you can try quercetin/bromelain - natural antihistamine and bromelain helps w/digestion too.

Green leafy veg as an additive for antioxidents.

Was it the holistic vet that did vax. If you had seperate vaccines, then you would have had to go to vet several times weeks apart...

Maybe look towards the Vit. E. as possible allergy/toxicity (fat soluable - may build up), a lot of E comes from Soy and Corn. Symtom is itchyness

May also be zinc related...amp up zinc containing foods...but you have to watch for imbalance of copper if add zinc suppliment...here are couple links...may have to do some math between the sites, but seems calcium (excess in bone?)interferes w/zinc...

I would think there is an imbalance somewhere, or something to do w/toxins 

Zinc ThePossibleCanine

Zinc Requirements & Deficiencies in Dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike - do you have a new house? Any new construction? Chinese drywall? Have you ever had anyone come in to test your house for molds, etc? Have you ever had your soil tested? Just because you are suburbs doesn't mean it couldn't have been a dumping ground. Just thinking outside the box here because 3 puppies with the same issue seem to point to a common source.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with Jax08. I might have thought it was genetics if it was just the first two since they are from the same breeder. But the third is from a different breeder so I agree that you should start looking to the only common factor here.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Rocco and Sonny....I count two dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then look thru his prior posts. Sonny is the third.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Originall we had Rocco and Milo (littermates). Milo died of sudden arrythmias at 6 mos. he did not have any skin issues, but was on mainly high end kibble with a little raw mixed in at times. We also supplemented with NuPro Gold.

We have lived her for 18 yrs, had multiple dogs...no problems...ever. I did find a spot on the hardwood floors that tested out as common mold. I took care of it, but I have no idea if it has spread under the kitchen floor...don't think so, but can't say for sure. The only common thing is the food right now. 

Mike


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m sorry Mike. This is all just crazy. I"m sorry you are going through all this. Did you ever try the raw honey? I can't remember. If you did, did you make sure it had the pollens currently out? I started Fall honey in July, Spring honey prior to that. It helped my dog and I know it helped a friends dog so it's not just my imagination.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree that the protein source may be the "issue". With a novel protein such as kangaroo, that should tell you. Another option would be a fish-based protein source as a novel protein that most dogs are not sensitive to like beef or chicken.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

We tried the local organic honey during the summer and I am starting it again. Our vet said that sometimes it can take months to build up in the system. We are suppose to have a couple of sub 32 degree nights coming up so it will probably kill anything outside mold, etc. I am very curious to see if the issues subsides in the winter.

I started giving less meat (Majestic beef mix) yesterday. They devoured the Addition Kangaroo Feast. The 2 lb box only makes 6 lbs. Anyway, it seems like the scratching has gotten a little better. I am going to try cutting back on the prey model feeding and start adding some food with fruits and vegs and see if that will help. I did have a gsd one time that actually couldn't tolerate a 100% raw diet. As soon as we added kibble with vegs and fruits he did fine. Needless to say, this has been a very trying year for dogs  , but I am determined to find the issues and get it resolved.

Mike


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm no expert, just someone who has encountered the same thing. Someone told me the vaccinations can actually weaken the immune system at such a young age and that it takes a while for their system to become "full strength." Hence, their reaction to things is more sensitive. Maverick is now 2 and she seems to have overcome her major itchies and scratchies, but given the time of year, things have kicked in again but they are not so severe. We change the air filter in the house frequently, supplement with Vit c during this time of year and also give Benadryl. I'm convinced its environmental because when I upped her dosage of Benadryl once, she was completely itch free. However, I think it was too much for her (although technically not too much for her size and weight.) I'm sorry you are experiencing this. I know how trying it is. I hope things get better for you and your pups soon!


----------

